# Topics > Books >  "What To Do When Machines Do Everything: How to Get Ahead in a World of AI, Algorithms, Bots, and Big Data", 2017

## Airicist

"What To Do When Machines Do Everything: How to Get Ahead in a World of AI, Algorithms, Bots, and Big Data"

by Malcolm Frank, Paul Roehrig, Ben Pring
February 13, 2017

----------

